# Use HTTP Commands from Client Box



## bfkidd (Dec 4, 2005)

Is it possible to issue http (or serial) commands to a whole home client receiver (such as an H21 or better) and have access to control the playback of recordings located on a whole home DVR such as an HR34?

So the setup would be:

HR34 contains all recordings
H21 or higher playback of recordings on HR34 over http or serial commands


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You can emulate the Remote control commands via HTTP / IP control or through a serial -usb connection. See the SHEF topic in this section.

Unfortunately, you can't view playlists, search or much of anything else.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This link will tell you about SHEF (the IP control spec.)

http://www.satinstalltraining.com/homeautomation.html


----------



## bfkidd (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the link.

On one hand, it looks like the feature may be available:

_http://STBIP:port/dvr/play?uniqueId=num[&playFrom=string][&offset=num][&clientAddr=string][&udn =string]
_​
Where clientAddr is the ip of the client box.

But then again, it is all over the document that the DVR functionality is deprecated.

So it may work as of right now but not in a future release.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

This may be of interest.
http://waltzremote.com/


----------



## suntken34 (Sep 6, 2011)

What port is used? 8080? 27177? I have a Vantage system and trying to send commands via TCP but can't seem to get them right. Don't mean to hijack.... Thanks.


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

suntken34 said:


> What port is used? 8080? 27177? I have a Vantage system and trying to send commands via TCP but can't seem to get them right. Don't mean to hijack.... Thanks.


8080


----------

